

Your startup is a long race – plan accordingly - kochb
http://www.builtinchicago.org/blog/your-startup-long-race-plan-accordingly

======
joedev
Why does success == exit? I guess to each his own, but I would hate to be
working for years on something with the goal being some finish line,
especially when often "exit" for the founders means being sucked into another
organization where you have even less control over choosing your work. So many
other ways to measure success that this story falls flat for me.

~~~
Pro_bity
Exits are complex. You have to consider not just your work, but the
livelihoods and goals of your team and investors and ultimately where the
market is going. The decision to exit is a bit of an out-of-body experience.
Often, you don't think about yourself until you are in the process. At that
point, hopefully you get to use your personal preferences to make a decision
as to who to be acquired by.

------
DodgyEggplant
if you wait until all your ducks in a row you will never start. just do it.

------
yesimahuman
Great post. One thing I've been thinking a lot about lately is the variance in
outcomes in an exit. Contrary to what's written on TC, etc., it doesn't always
seem like a happy thing for the founders. At the end of the day you are
(probably) getting a normal job again and not working on something you love.
The right decision is highly personal and shouldn't be rushed into, and I
believe you should figure that out early and plan the business around what
really matters to you.

------
kochb
I found this to be inspiring.

The "if all goes well" outcome is that you pour a decade of your life into
your venture. Be prepared with that knowledge to knock out the naive stumbling
blocks going in, and then go be that one person who gets it right in your
space.

